# NAA mini's



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Always thought they were kinda cool. Does anyone here own one? Are they fun to plink with, or are they kinda pointless. Opinions on them?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I've got a magnum with the holster grip. Makes it easier to hold onto. The regular grips can be tough to hold to shoot it with big hands. Didn't buy it for any useful reason, just like it for its size. 

Always get a laugh at the range when I pull out my "magnum" to shoot. :mrgreen:


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

They are great fun. Very hard to hit with. Primary purpose is ultimate backup -- you'd have to screw it directly into the bad guy's ear.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> They are great fun. Very hard to hit with. Primary purpose is ultimate backup -- you'd have to screw it directly into the bad guy's ear.


 Just a conversation piece is where I rank them. Their fun to play around with but don't put your tail feathers on the the line with one. Milquetoast has it right.:smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I only know one person who bought one for a function and he sells cars for a living. He carries it for test drives, just in case. In that case, I can see the somewhat usefulness of it. Otherwise, I always saw them as just an oddity. Especially the ones on the belt buckle. Anyone try to get the gun off the belt buckle? It's like trying to take off a bracelet from your own arm. 

Of course, the ones that make me laugh are the ones I've seen at gun shows with the real long, fragile looking barrels.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

On the smallest ones, I learned to hold the gun between thumb and forefinger of one hand, and press the trigger with the index finger of the other.

Trying to grip it like a full sized handgun will get your fingers burned at the barrel/cylinder gap.

The .22 short fired from one of these will almost penetrate a grasshopper.

Bob Wright


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I have the 22 Mag. I call it my eye poker because you just about have to insert it into the bad guys eye before firing. It is surely better than a rock. A small rock anyway.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

they are fun for plinking and whatnot, but if you are looking for a defensive piece, look into a keltec or the like


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

Bob Wright said:


> On the smallest ones, I learned to hold the gun between thumb and forefinger of one hand, and press the trigger with the index finger of the other.
> 
> Trying to grip it like a full sized handgun will get your fingers burned at the barrel/cylinder gap.
> 
> ...


hilarious Bob:mrgreen:


----------

